# Welcome Aperion Audio as a New Sponsor at HTS



## Sonnie

​
*Aperion Audio* is now a new sponsor at Home Theater Shack. They are no stranger to many of us, including quite a few members who are owners of their products. 

Aperion Audio is a unique bird. Rather than flock together with the myriad speaker companies that existed in 1999, founder Win Jeanfreau saw an opportunity to shift the audio landscape by being the first speaker company to offer its products direct to the customer online. Since their inception, Aperion’s unique approach to the home audio space has blazed the direct to consumer trail that many of our sponsors have followed. Beginning with a simple home theater speaker line-up, Aperion has grown its audio offerings to include wireless and portable solutions.

The focus of the company was to offer a compelling value, leveraging their direct model to plow more money into their products rather than the pockets of the traditional brick and mortar distribution channels. 

In its first year of operation, Aperion assembled its “Golden Ear” committee composed of acoustic engineers and professional musicians. Aperion has used its committee to voice all of its products. As a result of their commitment to acoustic performance, Aperion has garnered most of the available industry awards for sonic performance. 

Aperion sees the future of audio inextricably married to the mobile media landscape. As such, the company is actively engaged in developing a robust set of mobile offerings for its customers. Considering their past performance in the Home Theater space, we should expect similar value and performance from their products as they arrive. 

Be sure to check out their Black Friday deal that starts on Sunday and runs through Cyber Monday.

​
Please join me in welcoming them into our home here at HTS.


----------



## Mike0206

This is great! Aperion Audio welcome to HTS! It would be nice to see their speakers in some evaluations. Free home trials are always a bonus!


----------



## Dougme57

I am glad to see this. I needed a larger center for my home theater and wanted to try to match my ACI mains. After searching for speakers with silk dome tweeters and kevlar drivers I ran across Aperion. The customer service was outstanding answering every question I had. 

I wound up with the Grand Verus Center. It is huge and solved all my dialogue problems. I wanted to see the review in the $2500 spearker shootout and hope to see them in the bookshelf event.

Great company, great value. Welcome aboard!


----------



## yoda13

This is pretty awesome. Congrats to HTS and Aperion.


----------



## B- one

Mike0206 said:


> This is great! Aperion Audio welcome to HTS! It would be nice to see their speakers in some evaluations. Free home trials are always a bonus!


I agree free in home trials are a great offer! Welcome To the Shack Aperion Audio. Very impressive looking speaker packages hopefully they can be part of a new speaker evaluation here at HTS.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Alright, congrats Aperion, welcome aboard!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Fantastic news!


----------



## theJman

Dougme57 said:


> I wound up with the Grand Verus Center. It is huge and solved all my dialogue problems. I wanted to see the review in the $2500 spearker shootout and hope to see them in the bookshelf event.


I did review the Bravus II 12D subwoofer just recently, so we already have one product under our belt. I'm sure we'll be able to add more in the not too distant future.


----------



## cavchameleon

This is Great!!! Aperion gives great bang-for-the-buck products. They seem to use good standard engineering for their speakers with great fit an finish. Very welcomed here at HTS.


----------



## seanpatrick

I didn't know TOO much about this speaker company, but reading some reviews on their Verus speakers, Wow!... They kind of make me want a pair - AND they ship to Canada, Thanks for remembering us Aperion! We appreciate it. Gonna keep my eyes peeled for some grands I think!


----------



## ALMFamily

Welcome to HTS Aperion - glad to have you on board!


----------



## gorb

Cool beans. I've recommended Aperion products to some of my friends (not that I've actually heard their speakers and I dunno if any of them actually bothered to check em out), but with a zero risk trial, what's to lose? If you like em, you buy em. If you don't, send em back


----------



## Tonto

Well I must say, it is always nice to have sponsors of this caliber. Another fine additon to the HTS site. Welcome aboard, & looking forward to some great speaker evalutations/reviews as well.


----------



## crowman

Welcome, im looking through your setup now. Very interesting. i will probably have alot of questions for you


----------



## Almadacr

Never heard bad things about Aperion , this means that HTs needs another evaluation and include some Aperion speakers  .


----------



## Utopianemo

Welcome Aperion! I live in the Portland area and I've been lucky enough to visit their headquarters for a listening excursion. A knowledgeable employee hung out with me for almost an hour just answering questions and switching stuff back and forth. Their then flagship model, the T5, nearly brought tears to my eyes on account of how well they rendered vocal music(Rachmaninov's Vespers). Their in-walls were also very good.


----------



## skeeter99

I don't know how I JUST saw this but this is awesome  Aperion is a truly top tier company with excellent customer service to back their fantastic products. I had a set of 6B's a few years ago and would highly recommend their products. I live in Seattle and keep telling myself I need to drop by the HQ in Portland sometime when I go through. Definitely need to do that sooner rather than later ...

Scott


----------



## Harvdogg

All,
On be half of Aperion, I would like to thank everyone for the very warm welcome! :T 

We are very excited about being a sponsor and an on going relationship. If I, or the team can ever help with anything, please let us know.


----------

